# Top quality brands of tools



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2020)

What are the top three brands of tools as far as QUALITY tools? 
By tools I mean wrenches, sockets, pliers etc.


----------



## DannyW (Jun 1, 2020)

The ONLY brand I have ever owned is Craftsman. Every screwdriver, wrench or plier I own is that brand,

Maybe I have bought into a big marketing campaign, but they have always served my purpose.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Jun 1, 2020)

Craftsman is ok, but snap on, Matco, and Mac are top notch. Yeah you will pay more, but your knuckles will appreciate it. ?


----------



## CurLee (Jun 1, 2020)

We talkin Harry Homeowner stuff here or professional?  Reason I ask is you cant just flag down a Snapon or Cornwell truck and step on in. 

With sockets and ratchets, its all about warranty. Anything non Taiwanese is about the same. Whatever is most convenient for you when you need to have something replaced. 

I still have some old (Sears) Craftsman stuff floating around in tractor or truck toolboxes but all my home tools have been replaced with Cornwell or Matco.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2020)

CurLee said:


> We talkin Harry Homeowner stuff here or professional?  Reason I ask is you cant just flag down a Snapon or Cornwell truck and step on in.
> 
> With sockets and ratchets, its all about warranty. Anything non Taiwanese is about the same. Whatever is most convenient for you when you need to have something replaced.
> 
> I still have some old (Sears) Craftsman stuff floating around in tractor or truck toolboxes but all my home tools have been replaced with Cornwell or Matco.



Professional


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 1, 2020)

We use Snap-on at the cotton picker shop. There is a noticeable difference in their quality compared to store brands.  Their swivel sockets hold up well and don’t slip.  At my home I use Craftsman, cause I’m too cheap to buy Snap-on.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 1, 2020)

Not professional, but still decent.
I have had Craftsman over 30 years.  The brand has been re-launched primarily through Lowe's.  I doubt the quality matches my old USA-made versions, but here is a recent piece of good news:
Craftsman moves to Texas

Proto has a decent reputation, should be available through local distributors if you don't want to chase the Snap On or Matco truck.
Proto Tool


----------



## bullfrog79 (Jun 1, 2020)

Worked on vehicles all day, 5-6 days a week for nearly 20 years. The quality of better tools makes a difference. I have sockets that cost 40-50 bucks a piece, but they work where needed, versus rounded heads, etc.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have used Smap-On for probably close to 40 years daily.  I have some Craftsman at the house...but I find myself going to my work truck to get what I need...especially if it is a screwdriver I need

Proto had been making boxes for Craftsman for a number of years


----------



## CurLee (Jun 1, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Professional


In that case its the same scenario. Whichever tool guy is the most reliable so you can get your stuff warrantied WHEN it breaks. Honestly though I use impact sockets 95% of the time and have never cracked a Matco/Cornwell/Snapon. The adapters on the other hand....Torx bits will break no matter who made em if you use em enough. Matco makes a slick ratchet now but I prefer my older Snapons. Wrenches is all personal feel. I bought a 10mm combo wrench from Cornwell a while back to replace a lost Snapon, and am seriously considering buying a whole set and taking my snapons to the tractor shed.


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Jun 2, 2020)

The vast majority of tools used in the manufacturing and maintenance sectors of US industry--not automotive--are made by Proto.  Excellent quality, almost all US made, reasonable pricing for the most part, available at pro supply houses like McMaster-Carr, Grainger/Zoro, etc.


----------



## zedex (Jun 2, 2020)

Being in the auto repair industry many years, my top picks, in order, are :

Snap-on 
Mac
Matco 
Cornwell 
Those the tool trucks I've bought from

Proto
Sk
Husky

These are bought mainly in storefronts 

My Craftsman tools are broken except for a few.  Since Sears shut down,  theres nowhere to warranty them. The Lowe's here sells Craftsman products but does not warranty any of them


----------



## trad bow (Jun 2, 2020)

I made my living in an industrial maintenance position my entire working career. These are the ones that hold up day in and day out for me. 
Snap-on
Cornwell
Proto


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 2, 2020)

All the big ones , snap on, cornwell , matco are good but really expensive. Cornwell is a bit cheaper. I would look at some stuff from gearwrench, s and k , and some other mid priced stuff like atd. Lots more options than there used to be.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 2, 2020)

If you are just working on motorcycles and OPE and old Bugs then you are not stressing your tools and most anything will be fine. A few years back I bbought a lot of Kobalt socket sets on closeouts for stupid cheap. I really like their ratchets. I had a bunch of older Craftsman that I really didn't like and those went to the shed out back and the Kobalts are my main ratchets. Made in Taiwan. I also bought a full set of their flat ratchets that are nice.

 My true HD 1/2 drive ratchet from my old days is a Mac. The handle area is lightly knurled and probably a full inch in dia so it's very comfortable to use when applying high torque on a stubborn fastener. The Snap On ratchets had a small diameter handle which makes no sense.

I did buy some Snap On sockets back in the day but they are incredibly expensive. I need to find a dealer and swap out my 10mm as it's worn out from impact use.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 2, 2020)

DannyW said:


> The ONLY brand I have ever owned is Craftsman. Every screwdriver, wrench or plier I own is that brand,
> 
> Maybe I have bought into a big marketing campaign, but they have always served my purpose.


They are good on their warranty but it sucks replacing ratchets, 2 of them 2 times this year. Used to they could hold up to a lot bigger cheater bar than they can today.


----------



## madsam (Jun 2, 2020)

fancy- snap-on  ,  normal -craftsman , cheap- Kobalt


----------



## Ray357 (Jun 2, 2020)

Throwback said:


> What are the top three brands of tools as far as QUALITY tools?
> By tools I mean wrenches, sockets, pliers etc.


Cornwell, Proto, Snap On, Matco and Mac. Cant narrow it down to 3.


----------



## Ray357 (Jun 2, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> I have used Smap-On for probably close to 40 years daily.  I have some Craftsman at the house...but I find myself going to my work truck to get what I need...especially if it is a screwdriver I need
> 
> Proto had been making boxes for Craftsman for a number of years


The Craftsman line is nothing like the real Proto. I personally Prefer Proto to everything except Cornwell.


----------



## Horns (Jun 2, 2020)

zedex said:


> Being in the auto repair industry many years, my top picks, in order, are :
> 
> Snap-on
> Mac
> ...


A lot of Ace Hardware locations are dealers for Craftsman now and will warranty their equipment


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 2, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> The Craftsman line is nothing like the real Proto. I personally Prefer Proto to everything except Cornwell.



I was only saying that they made Craftsman boxes for a time...maybe still do.  Not that Craftsman was better quality than Proto.  Proto is fine equipment as well...they just come from different markets.  The Proto man doesn't drop by the Auto Shop once a week to see if you need something else or warranty what you broke either


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jun 2, 2020)

Proto sells a lot of sets labeled "Blackhawk".  I have a couple.  Is that what you guys are calling Proto's craftsman boxes?  At the paper mill we get proto tools.  Mostly because it's what Grainger sells.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 2, 2020)

No sir...the roll around boxes you keep your tools in.  I think Proto owns Blackhawk now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2020)

Mac
Matco

Are all the good tools I have. 

Cheap tools I have are all Harbor freight. Because when I had Layer houses and dropped a tool under the slates and into the chicken caca I didnt feel bad if I left it till cleanout!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Snap on in the AF,,,,I never broke one,,,,used to have a bunch of SK,,,,great ratchet,esp the fine tooth,,,,mostly craftsman now,,,,


----------



## hdgapeach (Jun 2, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> No sir...the roll around boxes you keep your tools in.  I think Proto owns Blackhawk now.



You're correct.  Proto got the Blackhawk brand.  I don't know how long they had it, but supposedly Stanley Works has the Blackhawk and Husky brands now.  Isn't Stanley the company that picked up Craftsman, also?


----------



## transfixer (Jun 2, 2020)

Been working on cars/transmissions for over 30yrs now,  Snap on wrenches are the most comfortable to me,  if you use wrenches a lot,  sockets I generally prefer Snap on but Mac sockets are just as good,  or were anyway,  not sure since Stanley bought them out,  Matco has good stuff,  Snap on pliers are good,  but so are Channel lok brand,  the big 3 tool names will always cost more,  and Snap on is usually higher than anybody,  but if you use them constantly you're basically paying for a lifetime tool,  I've got sockets that I've had replaced a half dozen times,  screwdrivers the same thing,  tip wears out,  they give you a new one, or actually replace the metal part into your handle,  if both are damaged they give you a new screwdriver,  

   I would buy from any of the big three based on who will be the easiest to find or get ahold of when you need something warrantied,   I've worked in shops where we never had a Matco or Mac man,   there is almost always a Snap on guy coming buy,  not always the case with the other two.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 2, 2020)

A major factor of a tools ability, I never buy 12 point stuff. Always 6 point.


----------



## Stroker (Jun 2, 2020)

Been a mechanic for most of my life(69 in July) on everything from D-4 bulldozers to F-22 fighters. Snap-on, Mac, Matco, Bluepoint, Proto, SK if your're working as a mechanic for a living, for the weekend home owner/hobby mechanic Craftsman, Kobalt, Stanley, Harbor Freight, Northern Tool will be all you need. My rule of thumb is, if I'm/your are using them every day buy the best you can afford, couple of times a year pretty much any brand will do until you can afford to upgrade.


----------



## Ray357 (Jun 2, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> I was only saying that they made Craftsman boxes for a time...maybe still do.  Not that Craftsman was better quality than Proto.  Proto is fine equipment as well...they just come from different markets.  The Proto man doesn't drop by the Auto Shop once a week to see if you need something else or warranty what you broke either


My local Napa store is a Proto dealer, so I dont have to wait for the man in the truck.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 3, 2020)

I like Craftsman, Snap On and Proto among others. Any out there not made in China now?


----------



## breathe in (Jun 3, 2020)

lowes will replace craftsman, but they are no where close, not even remotely to what they were just 20 years ago. go into a store and look close at the tools, awful build quality.

ive been wondering about affordable tools so this is a timely thread. never heard of proto, will have to check them out. 

i've been looking at the new icon brand from hf, seem to get some good reviews. they are not cheap either!


----------



## basstrkr (Jun 5, 2020)

I would have to add a small and medium set of Channel Lock pliers to this list.


----------



## gma1320 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have a bit of everything.  My favorite plier sets are made by cornwell.  My favorite wrenches are snap on even though they will never get another dollar from me ever again.  I have some usa made original craftsmen stuff that has served me well. The newer stuff is terrible. All the ratchets broke in no time.  I like matco sockets. My go to ratchet is actually a fine tooth Stanley. I like the way it is designed over the snap on, matco, and craftsman. If i were to pick just one i would go with matco i suppose. Because snap can kiss any of my dollars goodbye.


----------



## CurLee (Jun 5, 2020)

transfixer said:


> I've worked in shops where we never had a Matco or Mac man,   there is almost always a Snap on guy coming buy,  not always the case with the other two.



I have worked in four shops in four different states in the last 18 years. Matco is the only truck that rolled through all of them consistently.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 5, 2020)

I've used them all and I've broken them all. I've been out of auto service for 13 years, but I still turn a lot of wrenches here at home. Now days, I just buy what's convenient with a lifetime warranty. I still have a lot of USA made Craftsman and some Snap-On, but I've been buying Kobalt lately because getting them replaced is fairly convenient.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 6, 2020)

Throwback said:


> What are the top three brands of tools as far as QUALITY tools?
> By tools I mean wrenches, sockets, pliers etc.


What exactly are you using them for?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 6, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> What exactly are you using them for?



Youngun works as a diesel tech
As for me I’m tired of junk


----------



## zedex (Jun 6, 2020)

I have to add that certain tools have a distinct edge in quality.

Small hand pliers, I use snap-on.  Larger pliers are strictly Channellock.

Locking pliers are offered by all big name companies but "ViceGrip" brand is the only ones I own. I've tried snap-on,  mac, Marco, Craftsman and others, but ViceGrip is the best

Linesman pliers should be Klein. If you dont lose them, they will last for life. I've had mine nearly 40 years and they perform as perfect today as one day one


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Youngun works as a diesel tech


That's an incredible field. Hopefully he stays in it. It's a money maker

I use husky, harbor freight,........ I lose stuff, but I have 3 of everything


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 7, 2020)

In a previous life, I was a service engineer but switched to installation engineer a few years later (average 8 weeks for an installation). In service, we mostly used Craftsman and Home Depot brands of tools and they worked fine. 

During my first solo installation job, I received my two new tool boxes from a retiring co-worker (both boxes were 30"x65"X65" with roll out chest and filled to the brim)! My manager had flown out to AZ to hang with me for a few days and I needed to replenish some of the tools in the box from drills to wrenches and sockets. We went to Home Depot where I picked out a medium priced 24v drill and my boss made me put it back...he said get the $350 DeWalt, "I don't like buying tools twice". I then picked up some Husky brand wrenches and he made me put them back. We went back to the hotel and we ordered about $3000.00 worth of tools online and he said again, "I don't like paying for tools twice".

A day or so later, my concrete drill burned up while drilling some anchor holes into some very dense concrete (an old Milwaukee ((no pun intended) and so I said, we can pick one up at lunch from home Depot. 

He drove me straight to the Hilti store and had me buy a $600 Hilti and said again, "I do not like buying tools twice". 

Moral of the story is, Snap on, Mac, etc will save you money in the long run, same with drills, levels, gloves, protective eye gear, the whole shebang!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 7, 2020)

all the snap on tools i have (only a few) i found literally laying in the road at random times in the last several years LOL
each time i celebrated like I had just been handed a silver dollar as change. 

most of my tools i purchased are (old) craftsman


----------



## mattech (Jun 10, 2020)

When it comes to hand tools I've had alot of good luck from harbour freight. Sockets, ratchets etc. The place is full of junk $3 items, but actually have good hand tools. I use them alot and haven't broke anything. I did buy their $80 bench vise and swapped it twice and both were broken out of the box. I don't think the tools are terrible, but the quality inspection isn't there, so check them out before buy.


----------



## zedex (Jun 10, 2020)

Tools can make money or lose it. High quality tools cost, but earn. Cheap tools will let you down on the job and you lose money.

The most expensive tool doesnt earn a dime.... the tool box. You can spend big money on this, upwards of $12G. I did that once. I was earning great money and bought the biggest Mac box, the Macsimizer, with top, side cabinet and hang-on shelf.  What a waste of money. Nice box  very spacious. Not worth the money,  though.

I sold that box and bought Husky's biggest box with top and side cabinet.  Much, much cheaper and every bit as good as the Macsimizer. 

Most tool boxes are made by Waterloo. Waterloo even offers their own brand so many models are the same, just different brands stamped on them.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 28, 2021)

Some things have changed around our place, and I wanted to wake up this thread.

My nearly 40 year old Craftsman lever-type quick release ratchet bit the dust.  I read up on the "new" Craftsman tools reportedly sourced through Apex Tool (Crescent, etc.) from China.  Seems folks hate them compared to the good ol' USA ones.  I bought a Husky China made ratchet just to get me by.  It performed fine, but something just didn't feel right about it when I used it in my hand while wrenching.

Icon from Harbor freight seems to have a decent following but again, China.

Snap-On, Matco, Etc. were above price point and for what I needed for my type of work.

I've been reading about Tekton tools, designed here in the USA, Michigan company, but mostly manufactured in Taiwan, excellent reputation for quality and quality control, a few accessories/racks come from China, a few tools even made in the USA. Lifetime warranty, all you do is snap a pic of the damaged tool, email it and presto, the replacement is on the way, often the same day.  Excellent customer service as far as I can tell.

I ordered the 3 ratchet set, (just the ratchets).  Very impressive, excellent value, 4 degree arc, 90 tooth gearing.

Free 2-day Fedex shipping was nice too.  Add to that, they "hook" you in with a 10% rewards program.

I then ordered some combination box end ratcheting 6-point wrenches.  No, I've never had any.  Beautiful, and they work great too.  I had to make a salvage yard trip to get some suspension components for our son's Scion tC that he found a curb that wouldn't move out of the way at 60 mph.  I wailed on these tools at the junkyard, they made the job pretty easy.

The fit and finish on these wrenches make my beloved USA Craftsman combination box end wrenches look like they were hammered out of stone, in the stone age.
You can see I ordered up replacement 6-point sockets as well to fill the holes in my tool chest.  The last set of 3/8" metric standard well sockets ended up being half price with my points, and still got free shipping.  I like them so much, that the remaining Craftsman sockets I have are resting in the bottom drawer as backup.

About the only negative is the family connection to the Amash family (political), some complain about that, but it's a bit removed, and these are excellent tools for the money.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 28, 2021)

normaldave said:


> Some things have changed around our place, and I wanted to wake up this thread.
> 
> My nearly 40 year old Craftsman lever-type quick release ratchet bit the dust.  I read up on the "new" Craftsman tools reportedly sourced through Apex Tool (Crescent, etc.) from China.  Seems folks hate them compared to the good ol' USA ones.  I bought a Husky China made ratchet just to get me by.  It performed fine, but something just didn't feel right about it when I used it in my hand while wrenching.
> 
> ...



  I needed another set of metric boxed end wrenches for my shop at home,  ( somehow a complete set of mine has disappeared in the last few years)   I did a lot of looking around,  I have Matco, Snap On , and Mac trucks coming to the shop weekly,  but I'm not paying their prices anymore,  I have enough of those overpriced ones already,   I bought a set of Tekton wrenches,   metric, 8mm to 22mm, and have been quite impressed with them,  fit and finish is virtually as good as my Snap On stuff,   I'll be buying more Tekton stuff as I need to replace stuff that I've lost.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 28, 2021)

transfixer said:


> I have enough of those overpriced ones already,   I bought a set of Tekton wrenches,   metric, 8mm to 22mm, and have been quite impressed with them,  fit and finish is virtually as good as my Snap On stuff,   I'll be buying more Tekton stuff as I need to replace stuff that I've lost.


Quite the endorsement...I feel the same way.  I understand it's a lot about branding, but I really like Tekton's business model, customer service, and quality so far.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 28, 2021)

normaldave said:


> Quite the endorsement...I feel the same way.  I understand it's a lot about branding, but I really like Tekton's business model, customer service, and quality so far.



   The quality of the big 3 tool truck stuff has gone down in recent years, and the price has gone up,  I've seen more and more stuff on all 3 brands trucks that I know good and well was made overseas,  in fact their tool carts are virtually identical to the tool carts that Harbor Freight sells, but yet are priced 4 times higher


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 29, 2021)

Throwback said:


> What are the top three brands of tools as far as QUALITY tools?
> By tools I mean wrenches, sockets, pliers etc.


Snap on wrenches and sockets. Klein pliers.


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 29, 2021)

I bought some Western Auto tools in 62 and they are great. BB


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 29, 2021)

Bought a new Tekton ratchet recently. They offer 2 tiers on the retail level. One is "professional" and the other isn't. The one I bought at Advance Auto is the professional model. 

I checked the item number online...the same number cross references to the Gearwrench brand ratchet...which makes sense because they are made by the same company.

I'm very satisfied with the tool so far and it has actually been my go-to ratchet the last several times I've needed one.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 29, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> Bought a new Tekton ratchet recently. They offer 2 tiers on the retail level. One is "professional" and the other isn't. The one I bought at Advance Auto is the professional model.
> 
> I checked the item number online...the same number cross references to the Gearwrench brand ratchet...which makes sense because they are made by the same company.
> 
> I'm very satisfied with the tool so far and it has actually been my go-to ratchet the last several times I've needed one.



I can remember when Advance started selling Gearwrench. I thought Gearwrench  was an Apex brand?
I wonder if it was a Advance Auto part number that crossed to Tekton? Maybe they are in the process of switching to Tekton Tools.

I just googled it and it said that Advance Auto is switching from Gearwrench to TEQ Tools.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 29, 2021)

Advanced Auto Parts is ditching GearWrench tools for TEQ Tools.  TEQ Tools appear to be manufactured by or from Apex Tool Group as many similar markings, styles, and part numbers can be seen and compared to other tools they manufacture.  Apex Tool Group also happens to manufacture GearWrench tools.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 29, 2021)

From a professionals experience,, Gearwrench doesn't live up to their supposed reputation,  I bought a set of Gearwrench boxed end wrenches years ago, one by one most of the one-way clutch mechanisms on the boxed end have failed, and in a pinch I have bought a couple Gearwrench sockets over the years,  when I had a snap on one broken and needed something till the tool truck came back around,  each and every Gearwrench socket split in short time.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 29, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> Bought a new Tekton ratchet recently. They offer 2 tiers on the retail level. One is "professional" and the other isn't. The one I bought at Advance Auto is the professional model.
> 
> I checked the item number online...the same number cross references to the Gearwrench brand ratchet...which makes sense because they are made by the same company.
> 
> I'm very satisfied with the tool so far and it has actually been my go-to ratchet the last several times I've needed one.


I may be losing something in translation, but I'm pretty confident there is no relationship between the Tekton tools Tekton Tools I recommended and the TEQ Correct/TEQ Professional line sold through Advance.  It does look like the TEQ Correct brand is remarketed Gearwrench via APEX Tool group, and likely still China sourced.

Just didn't want folks to get steered in the wrong direction.  Nothing at Advance looks like what I bought direct from Tekton, although I've been wrong before, if you ask my wife.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 29, 2021)

transfixer said:


> From a professionals experience,, Gearwrench doesn't live up to their supposed reputation,  I bought a set of Gearwrench boxed end wrenches years ago, one by one most of the one-way clutch mechanisms on the boxed end have failed, and in a pinch I have bought a couple Gearwrench sockets over the years,  when I had a snap on one broken and needed something till the tool truck came back around,  each and every Gearwrench socket split in short time.


I wouldn't consider Gearwrench to be any better than Armstrong or Husky which is also being made by Apex at this time.
Since I'm a shade tree parts changer,lol They seem good enough for me. I even have some Harbor Freight Impact sockets and grinders. But I only use a side or end grinder like once every two months.

It's getting pretty bad if people are being told to go to Harbor Freight and buy Quinn instead of TEQ from Advance Auto. 

It's sorta getting like when all the knife companies started making their knives in China. Might as well buy a cheaper Rough Rider since it has better build quality. 

China has really improved, but I'd rather have a tool made in Taiwan or Korea. Not really sure it that's better though.

TEKTON tools *are made in China, Taiwan, or the United States*, depending on the item.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 29, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> TEKTON tools *are made in China, Taiwan, or the United States*, depending on the item.


Just keeping the facts alive: 72% made in Taiwan, 22% in the USA, 2% in China.  I'll take that any day.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 29, 2021)

On a side note I have one of these Stanley(Apex) rotator ratchets that I love. It's 3/8" drive and I also have a Blackhawk or Armstrong 1/4" drive. I usually put a 1/4 to 3/8 adapter on the small one.
It doesn't break nuts very good and it is awkward at times. And it's got a fat head but I still love it. I bought it for $12 from Advance Auto when the switched to Gearwrench. You can twist the handle back and forth, once you get the nut or bolt loose.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 29, 2021)

normaldave said:


> Just keeping the facts alive: 72% made in Taiwan, 22% in the USA, 2% in China.  I'll take that any day.
> View attachment 1107045


Sounds waaaay better than TEQ and Apex.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 29, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Sounds waaaay better than TEQ and Apex.


I'm a believer.  

I bought all the kids a starter Stanley ratchet sets for Christmas a few years back, on closeout at one of the discount stores.  Not a thing wrong with them. Great for household kits, or pack it in the box in the vehicle.

I'm likely to have Santa bring them some Tekton items this Christmas.  They are all now College age and older.  Would be nice to get them started with a quality tool brand that might last many years.


----------



## hopper (Sep 29, 2021)

zedex said:


> Being in the auto repair industry many years, my top picks, in order, are :
> 
> Snap-on
> Mac
> ...


Just read this. That's insane. Craftsman lifetime warranty is redeemed at "Any"  distributor of Craftsman tools whether you bought the tool from them or not.
 When my shocket bit the bullet I took it to Ace and they pulled a new one from the shelf and took my old one. In and out in 10 minutes.  I am curious about Lowes position on this.
 Did you get denied a warranty claim at a specific Lowes?


----------



## normaldave (Sep 29, 2021)

My understanding on the Craftsman lifetime warranty was that it now only applies to the new generation tools, post Sears, at least that was the Lowe's response at the time.


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 30, 2021)

Ive always used Craftsman as homeowner use. I loose more tools than I break. I check out the bins at the pawn shop to replace. Ive found better than Craftman at times for cheap.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 30, 2021)

German stuff is consistently good

https://www.kctool.com/


----------



## calibob1 (Sep 30, 2021)

anything off the 99 cent globmaster table


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 30, 2021)

earlthegoat2 said:


> German stuff is consistently good
> 
> https://www.kctool.com/



I've used some of those Knipex pliers before. The locking slip joint style. They work really well.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Oct 1, 2021)

I bought a set of Tekton Flex Ratchets a couple months ago. I needed a flex ratchet to change the plugs on my Honda van. I got these off Amazon for $75. I got the 1/2”, 3/8” and 1/4”. I used the 3/8” for the plugs and haven’t needed them since but I am very impressed with the quality and workmanship. I’m sure they will last me my lifetime.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 1, 2021)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I bought a set of Tekton Flex Ratchets a couple months ago. I needed a flex ratchet to change the plugs on my Honda van. I got these off Amazon for $75. I got the 1/2”, 3/8” and 1/4”. I used the 3/8” for the plugs and haven’t needed them since but I am very impressed with the quality and workmanship. I’m sure they will last me my lifetime. View attachment 1107378View attachment 1107379View attachment 1107380


If you decide to expand the collection, (and it's likely you will catch the bug, about the only good virus I can think of now), check with Tekton directly.  I found some of the prices there were better than Amazon,  Tekton is 2-day free Fedex, and the 10% rewards can't be beat.

Edit: looks like same pricing on this set right now Tekton vs. Amazon.

Very nice flex ratchets...Hmmm.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Oct 1, 2021)

normaldave said:


> If you decide to expand the collection, (and it's likely you will catch the bug, about the only good virus I can think of now), check with Tekton directly.  I found some of the prices there were better than Amazon,  Tekton is 2-day free Fedex, and the 10% rewards can't be beat.
> 
> Edit: looks like same pricing on this set right now Tekton vs. Amazon.
> 
> Very nice flex ratchets...Hmmm.


Thanks for the info bill definitely check that out next time. The next thing I’ll probably get is the flex combination wrenches. I just looked at them on Amazon and they are very reasonably priced. 
A few years ago I was replacing the AC compressor on my truck. I worked for hours trying to get the last bolt out. I finally went to Northern and bought one 15mm flex combination wrench. Had it off 5 minutes after I got home with that tool. Sometimes the right tool makes all the difference!

TEKTON Flex Ratcheting Combination Wrench Set, 12-Piece (8-19 mm) - Holder | WRN57170 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F5127RM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MGEG24DKXMVGFFDQCKNE


----------



## normaldave (Nov 25, 2021)

If you were looking for an excuse to get, or gift Tekton tools, I just got an email that they are giving double rewards Friday-Monday, 20%, and free shipping of course.
Tekton.com


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 25, 2021)

I know most of you have never heard of them, but King Tony has some fine tools.
We have been selling them for over 6 years, and mostly to pro users.  We haven't had very many warranty returns at all.  They have plants all over the world, but none on mainland China.  There is a few made in Hong Kong, but the majority is Spain, France, or Brazil.  Lifetime warranty on every thing except the torque wrenches. They are a year. 

They also make a good like of air tools called M7.  They have a 1/2 impact that is real compact, and still produces 1200 ft/lbs of torque.


----------



## TomC (Nov 25, 2021)

For home use I've been buying all Texton stuff for the past few years. Very pleased!


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 26, 2021)

I loose more tools than I wear out. So I have a variety of brands but mostly Craftsman, S-K, Cen Tek and some Tekton (ratchet is smooth).

I have a 3/8 Snapon ratchet I know is 65 years old. or more.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 4, 2021)

Wright is American made and I read a lot of good things about them. Bought a couple sets of wrenches and after a few years some of them are rusting through the chrome where they were stamped. Never in water. That’s just from humidity in the air. Will not buy from them again unfortunately. I’ve read a lot of great things about Tekton and would like to give them a try. US based company with some tools being made in US and others in Taiwan. Supposed to really stand behind their tools and look like a good value given the quality and price point.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 4, 2021)

Someone gave me a new pair of 12" Stanley tin snips made in China. I have a pair of *Blue Bird No. 212 duckbill tin snips* made in the USA.
I started to get rid of my old ones but compared them to the new ones by cutting a piece is sheet metal.. The brand new Stanley doesn't cut sheet metal as good as the Blue Bird.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 4, 2021)

Reading that Blue Bird made a lot of Battery Terminal Pliers and Battery  cable clamp spreaders as well as snips.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 12, 2022)

If you look at SK tools website they appear to be out of EVERYTHING with the exception of some tools that are only used in very narrow applications. 
Anyone know what the deal is? Maybe they’re not selling online in order to keep their dealers stocked?


----------



## trents99 (Jul 13, 2022)

SK was bought by Ideal around 2011. It's been rumored for the past year that Ideal was looking to sell SK and that it may have already been sold and not announced. There has been information online that SK has downsized and eliminated some their manufacturing.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 13, 2022)

Throwback said:


> If you look at SK tools website they appear to be out of EVERYTHING with the exception of some tools that are only used in very narrow applications.
> Anyone know what the deal is? Maybe they’re not selling online in order to keep their dealers stocked?


What tools are you looking for?


----------



## bany (Jul 13, 2022)

hopper said:


> Just read this. That's insane. Craftsman lifetime warranty is redeemed at "Any"  distributor of Craftsman tools whether you bought the tool from them or not.
> When my shocket bit the bullet I took it to Ace and they pulled a new one from the shelf and took my old one. In and out in 10 minutes.  I am curious about Lowes position on this.
> Did you get denied a warranty claim at a specific Lowes?



Of interest;

I bought the craftsman backpack blower at lowes. The fuel cap was defective. Craftsman customer service said it’s not theirs call husqvarna. Husqvarna said here’s the repair places around you. Repair place said bring here we should have a cap or call the same Craftsman number for help. 
So the model number is from husqvarna, has no serial number, craftsman won’t deal with it and husqvarna refers you to a warranty repair center that you have to carry it to.
I returned it and bought a husqvarna


----------



## transfixer (Jul 13, 2022)

bany said:


> Of interest;
> 
> I bought the craftsman backpack blower at lowes. The fuel cap was defective. Craftsman customer service said it’s not theirs call husqvarna. Husqvarna said here’s the repair places around you. Repair place said bring here we should have a cap or call the same Craftsman number for help.
> So the model number is from husqvarna, has no serial number, craftsman won’t deal with it and husqvarna refers you to a warranty repair center that you have to carry it to.
> I returned it and bought a husqvarna



   Note to self ,,,  don't buy ANYTHING with Craftsman's name on it !  Craftsman today is nothing like it used to be 40 yrs ago,   I'd rather buy Walmart branded items before I'd buy Craftsman,,, and I despise Walmart !


----------



## transfixer (Jul 13, 2022)

Throwback said:


> If you look at SK tools website they appear to be out of EVERYTHING with the exception of some tools that are only used in very narrow applications.
> Anyone know what the deal is? Maybe they’re not selling online in order to keep their dealers stocked?



  I've not seen SK tools anywhere in quite a while,  they used to sell them at Napa stores,  my dad had some SK stuff many years ago,  was pretty good stuff ! 

   If you're looking for something of similar quality to what SK was  check out Tekton tools on Amazon,  I've bought a set of their combination wrenches for my toolbox at home, and I'm actually impressed with them,  also bought some of their screwdrivers,, good quality !   

   as most of you know I'm a professional tech,  majority of my tools at work are Snap-on, Mac, or Matco,  but all of those companies now are selling tools with their brand on them that are obviously made overseas !  at their same inflated prices !  I no longer buy from the tool trucks unless its a specialty tool I can't get anywhere else ,,, I'm using Ryobi battery drill and impacts at work,  daily,,  and none of my Ryobi stuff has died as of yet,, while other guys at work are constantly cussing their high priced Snap on battery powered stuff,   quality of all the major tool suppliers has deteriorated drastically in recent years


----------



## Throwback (Jul 13, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> What tools are you looking for?


Nothing in particular I just check them out from time to time to see what’s on sale


----------



## Concrete Pete (Jul 13, 2022)

For my money I like Klein tools. They make more than just wire cutters.

I also think where you buy the tools is important. I’ll pay a little more to stay out of Lowes and Home Depot if I can. I absolutely hate going into either one.


----------

